# New guy on the block.



## Saylumjoe (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello, I guess ill start out with my name and why i am on here. My name is Billy and im 21 years old. I love weight lifting and i want some more. As of right now im the biggest and strongest iv ever been. I just completed my first cycle of Tren and test as of 2 days ago. I gained about 20 lbs in 6 weeks. I gained about 120 lbs on my bench in that time and also my arms grew an inch and a half. I put on alot of bulk and for my off cycle i still want to bulk up. Im 199 lbs atm and id like to add 40 more lbs soon. But i wanna cut up on my next cycle in 8 weeks. I need some help making a new workout scheduled and also maybe some tips on what to eat? 

My diet as consisted of 

Mornings- Eggs, Chicken, Oatmeal, and peanut toast. i also juice fruit and veggies.
2 hours later a shake.

Lunch-2 Hambergers and fri's, Or a sandwich.
2 hours later a shake

2 hours later i shake agin when i get home/ before i workout.

I eat 2 Oreo cookies before i workout.

workout for 1-3 hours.

Dinner, Chicken and rice. Or chicken and eggs. or hamburgers. 

Is this a good diet for beefing up?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Saylumjoe* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 16, 2011)

GTFO! hahah jk jk welcome man best board online... becuase its the ONLY board online


----------



## brazey (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome to board. Repost questions in appropriate forums and you'll get lots of help.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## flying-dragon (Oct 19, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## Mujita07 (Oct 21, 2011)

welcome bro!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------

